# 1st attempt at Sourdough bread



## rdknb (Apr 26, 2010)

Well first thanks to Keith (Bassman) for sending me the starter.  Saturday night I added the flour and water as instructed.  As I have never baked anything this had me a little nervous.  I watched as it bubbled and also made a bit of hooch.  Sunday I made the batter, which really raised overnight. this morning I made the bread, my fist concern came as I was at about 4 cups of flour, I could not turn it any more.  I decided to just knead the rest in.  My greatest issue was I could not find a warm, as in 85 deg, place in my house and it was cold out side.  I ended up heating the towels I used to cover in the microwave.  I baked at 375 for 45 mins.  I know I am to let it cool, but sliced into it anyways.  Wife loved it and wants more so I guess it is good haha.

Next time I will try to get fancier on the shape etc, but over all I am happy.  I have the starter in the fridge and will be making more very soon

Thank you again Keith

Warren

PS sorry for so few pictures, camera gave me some format thingy is wrong??

Starter



Right out of oven, lol not pretty, but good



on racks


----------



## rdknb (Apr 26, 2010)

opps here is resting pic


----------



## morkdach (Apr 26, 2010)

wow looks good more pics please


----------



## glenn t (Apr 26, 2010)

Great job.  If you add a little sugar or molasses it will rise quicker.  Do NOT get sugar in the starter.
You can make your own starter by just leaving out a cup of water mixed in a cup of wheat for a couple hours then covering and letting it grow.  It will taste different depending on where it is started.  You could then dry some and send it to your friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 26, 2010)

NOT PRETTY those loafs look absoluely wonderful and yummy too. I would love to make some of that. Or the wife make some of that she makes some from a mix thats really good but I know yours would be alot better.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I would love to see some sliced pics thou.


----------



## bassman (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like some right good sourdough to me!  Keep it up.  Hope you remembered to save some of the sponge to replenish your starter.


----------



## roller (Apr 27, 2010)

That looks just great. You did a good job...I have been trying to get a starter going for 2 weeks now with no luck..Started another one last night. I cant find a warm place to put it.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 27, 2010)

yep I did, put a cup back and have it in a mason jar with holes on top and in fridge


----------



## bassman (Apr 27, 2010)

Let your oven warm up a bit then shut it off.  Should stay warm enough to work in there.  Another good spot is on top of the fridge.  Seems like the warm air from the back helps keep your starter warm.


----------



## roller (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks I will give that a try. I put this new in the oven but did not turn it on. I just checked it and it was starting to work (saw bubbles and had a beer smell) so I gave it a quick stir and recovered it and put it back in the oven. It had risen a little but has not doubled itself.


----------



## badfrog (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice looking Sourdough...


----------



## flyhigh123 (Apr 27, 2010)

what's starter? 

wonder if u can smoke the bread instead of baking... Mmmm


----------

